# what your favorite music works among is hudge output missa and motets?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i hope you guy are exited like i am about the geneous of Lassus, well orlande or Roland of Lassus missa's were a revelation since before hearing Lassus missa's it felt there were few good mass
all do they sound tamed, well Lassus help me understood complex polyphony very harmonic and melodic .vocal music, he introduce me to the motets im greatefull for this.

Than second half of this post about his fameous missa or mass if you like.

Missa Surgens Propera is amazing, than i was lisening to this music than came the light
:angel:

than of course there is

Missa Susane un jour

*What about is cryptic repertoire of missa no one know that are outstanding*?

Oh and i have a negligeable selection , his spiritual madrigals and his masterpiece
prophetiae sybillarum, are there other hidden treasure among Lassus works people 
just discover and were blowen to piece away, totally flabbergeist by the ''grandeur''
of his works.

So please be my guest musicologist or TC menber, any expert on Lassus music, he 
may not know everything i dont expect that, but who has a far decent collection of Lassus
mass, madrigals and motets.

Perhaps someone in belgium in Mons or some old japanese that has money and buy everything
from Lassus this i beleive most exist, since everything exists, well almost lol.

I finish up whit the following theory if you though of it of something someone before you though of the same things so it most exist. in french it's called la théorie des multivers.

So im looking for Lassus Devotee, people that has a hudge collection of Lassus, please impress me be my guess i want to be amazed.What motivated me to post on this composer well heck almost everything i heard from this classical composer was just so good and so full of light ,not to mention a soul of there own.

I hope this post show relevance, since Lassus has become on of my favorite classical composer of this perticular era.Have a nice day or night, the purpose of this post is for people to discover lassus hiddens gems, this is not futile since he has like 2000 + works if im accurated.

:tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

You probably should have put Lassus' name in the thread title in order to draw attention to his aficionados (assuming there are any here at TC). I like him, but don't really know his masses well (as opposed to works like the Prophetiae Sibyllarum motets, Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales).

Missa Entre vous Filles is his "scandalous" mass and quite nice.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Could the ops kindly include Lassus in my title please i forgot and dont know how to edit it beyond this point...stupid distraction mystake.


----------

